# New mattress



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey everyone. So I just purchased a new mattress yesterday. A tempurpedic. It has a smell to it. I'm guessing because it's brand new. Should I be worried at all? Two of my birds live in my room. They seem fine right now so I'm just curious if I should be worried at all. Has anyone gone through this already?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I've done some searching on the internet and haven't found anything to say that a tempurpedic mattress may cause issues for birds. The smell is likely because it's new. I recommend keeping the room well ventilated just to air out the smell. I don't think it will be giving off any harmful fumes though. However when in doubt, contact an avian vet and ask them.


----------

